# Montana needs a loving new home - Brighton, Sussex, UK



## montana (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi All

I am a first time poster here though I am a member of Talk Budgies.

My sweet little cockatiel, Montana, needs a new home through no fault of her own. She is about two years old - I bought her last May but due to a break-up and having to move out of my flat, I can no longer keep her.

She is about as tame as cockatiels get. She was hand-reared from a reputable breeder. She loves cuddles and kisses, pats on the head and would honestly just love to sit on your shoulder all day long. She's perched on my knee as I'm writing this.

She's extremely sweet natured and loves to play with your eyebrows and eyelashes. When she sees me upset, she will run up to my face and give me a peck on the nose and sing something stupid. She gets excited by music (I'm a musician) and has learned to whistle a few tunes. She loves to take a nap with you. I'm heartbroken to have to re-home her.

She can be a little noisy, as with all cockatiels I guess. She also nips a little sometimes, which doesn't hurt but I wouldn't like her to go to anybody with small children.

I want her to go to somebody who is experienced with cockatiels, who will adore her as much as I do and give her all the love and attention that she needs.

I am located in Brighton, UK which is about an hour south of London. I have a car and could meet the right person with her within a reasonable distance, if necessary.

There is a vey nice cage if you want it. Lots of her favourite toys, treats etc.

If anybody is interested in taking her or would like to know more, please get in touch and tell me about yourself.

PS. I know she is a boy, but she has always been a girl to me and I can't bear to change that now!


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

Awe, i hope she/he finds a great new home. Good luck!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum 

Your sweet girl is really a boy lol

Hope you find a new home for him


----------



## Birdie2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm sorry that you are having to re home him. If I'd been closer, I would have offered to maybe look after him for you until you were settled and could possibly have taken him back.

Hope you can find a good home for him soon


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Hi! Birdie2011 is in the UK and is looking for a Tiel!

I hope you find him a great new home.


----------



## Birdie2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

clawnz said:


> Hi! Birdie2011 is in the UK and is looking for a Tiel!
> 
> I hope you find him a great new home.


I said the same but unfortunately we are way too far apart. Sorry


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh I'd love your little darling but when we got our last tiel (about 2 months ago) I promised hubby I wouldn't ask again as 4 birds is our limit. I really hope you find a good home soon. xx


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

If you get really stuck I do know of someone who is considering a tiel. Contact me if you don't find anyone xx


----------



## montana (Aug 26, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> Your sweet girl is really a boy lol
> 
> Hope you find a new home for him


Yeah, I said so at the end of the post..

Thanks all, much appreciated and please don't hesitate to contact me if you know of anyone


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

I would like take him, but im in spain. i went to london and bristol few days ago. i thought
that in englend there arent so much people with tiels, but i see i was wrong lol


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Hope that the cockatiel finds a nice home!


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaawwwwwwww he is soooooooo cute i wanna crryyyyyyyyyy =( I WANNA HAVE HIIIIM but i live on the other side of the world !! 7 hours away in a plane =( otherwise i would have taken him in a heart beat !


----------



## montana (Aug 26, 2011)

*bump*

Montana is still looking for a new home - she is as lovely as ever so please, please, please, if you want her or know of anyone, let me know. I don't mind taking a bit of a road trip to get her to the right home. :tiel6:


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Hubby has said again how wishes he had a cuddly tiel. I will ask him once more if we can have a 5th bird (but he will almost certainly say no). I can speak to the girl I mentioned, who was considering getting a tiel, if you like. She has no experience of tiels, but grew up with parrots and is asking round and researching them so sounds like a promising owner. I'll try to pop up the High Street and see her this week. 

Can I just say how lovely it is that you are trying so hard to get a GOOD new home for your Montana, rather than just any new home :yes:

Between us all on here, you will find someone xx


----------



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

I live in Bognor and can have him. Or someone i know lives in Brighton and is thinking about a pet bird as he lives alone and would like the company. I have a good size aviary and some lonely females. I'm about to refurbish and this'd be a good time to introduce a new family member.
Does this sound good to you?


----------



## wiccangirl (Aug 29, 2011)

i live in surrey if you wouldnt mind me takeing him i would i have 2 cockatils now and i spend a lot of time with both of them and i am sure they would love to have a nother friend i can give you infor or what ever 
you would like to know


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 7, 2011)

if your still looking i would gladly take him ive got plenty of room and 5 cockatiels that would love a new friend, they fly free everyday and love playing in their play area above their cage, i have a spare cage if you want to keep your cage. if you would like to know more i would gladly answer any questions.

Krissie


----------



## montana (Aug 26, 2011)

Last call for rehoming Montana... She really needs a new home by this Sunday or September 27th at the very latest... :-(


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Have you been in touch with the people who posted messages above who are close to you? Try sending them a private message - I'm sure one of them should be suitable.

Best of luck x


----------



## SteveandRonnie (Jul 17, 2010)

have you decided on anyone yet?


----------



## montana (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm not having much luck getting a hold of people - would you be interested?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I really hope you can find them a home


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

I have had a friend on tenterhooks for two days now waiting for me to pass your details on to her - have you already found a home for Montana? I have pm'ed you a couple of times...


----------



## montana (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Sar - I sent you a PM a few days ago but I guess you didn't get it? Thank you so much for all your help but KateW is going to take Montana - so sorry to keep your friend on tenterhooks!


----------



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

And I'm very excited!


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

No- the PM never made it to me. 
I will 'untenterhook' my friend. No harm done 

I am very pleased to hear you have found a good new home for Montana. Is KateW the person with the aviary of females? Montana will have lots of friends. I'm sure she will be fine. I hope everything works out well for you too.


----------



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

Montana came and stayed and is now back with his owner. Alls well that ends well!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ah well... will you be looking for another tiel
dont think i could be away from mine aswell


----------



## katew (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm gonna wait. my hands are full and there's 4 tiels in aviary. problem baby in house and Indian ringneck to build aviary for.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi! Welcome to the forums! I hope you like it here!


----------

